# Congrats Dennis on 2000 posts



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Congrats bro. I only got like 1700 more to go.

-Dustin


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Ahh...I think he's padding his post count with meaningless drivel in off topic threads 

:clap2:

:usa2:


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

absolutely.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

just 6 more fluffy posts!


Grats bud!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

"Arr, that still only counts as one" (Gimli, LOTR)

Thank you all very much. It does make me feel good to have been involved with something so good(APC) that I am willing to spend much of my free time here. Certainly though, the amount I have learned here greatly outweights the reguritated drivel I have produced.

Thanks all


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Gomer said:


> just 6 more fluffy posts!
> 
> 
> Grats bud!


Hey!!! I'm almost to 1000  63 more fluffy posts for me to get there! :decision:


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

"You -- you -- you -- you have a gift, my friend. Go on." (Vitti, Analyze This)


----------



## Magoo (Mar 1, 2006)

excellent:laser:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats Dennis! 

For anyone who is interested in this sort of thing, here's the list of the top 30 posters as of today. 

trenac - 3,437 
Art_Giacosa - 3,421 
JanS - 2,834 
gnatster - 2,026 
plantbrain - 2,024 
dennis - 2,001 
Gomer - 1,995 
Piscesgirl - 1,920 
MatPat - 1,894 
Sir_BlackhOle - 1,722 
tsunami - 1,709 
Bert H - 1,494 
HeyPK - 1,468 
turtlehead - 1,350 
Cavan Allen - 1,287
Laith - 1,256 
Raul-7 - 1,143 
Phil Edwards -1,132 
AaronT - 1,111 
pineapple - 993 
turbomkt - 937 
milalic - 921 
Simpte 27 - 893 
Edward - 879 
guaiac_boy - 850 
niko - 836 
John N. - 754 
Jay Luto - 706 
Error - 672 
JerseyScape - 669


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I think the list will change quite a bit after the merging.


----------



## BSS (May 2, 2006)

That's a pretty impressive list of posters! 

I have a new goal....only ~700 more posts to go  ,
Brian.

Ooooooo! Does the above post mean our AB post counts come over? That would help me immensely!


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

lol...good job on the posts! Now, I only have 700 left to go...


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

fgencoz said:


> I think the list will change quite a bit after the merging.


LoL what about those of us with posts on both forums?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Gomer said:


> LoL what about those of us with posts on both forums?


Post slut


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I guess a few of mine were deemed unworthy during the merger

<--------


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

That's odd. I think Art is playing with you and archived some of your older posts


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

In the profile section you can check your aquabotanic posts if they counted or not by pressing "Find All Posts By ...". My WT posts appear on the list but my total number of posts did not increase. Either WT posts did not count or as Dennis addressed some of APC posts did not count.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I am guessing my post count got altered during the merger becasue of duplicate posts (ie same post twice in a row) or maybe deletion of trash folders, etc here on APC. Its no biggie to me, I just thought it was funny that someone started apost celebrating my 2000th post and then I dropped down to 1996. Seems I always go 1 step forward and 2 steps back

Honestly, no biggie I got to eat cake and icecream twice in a few days, and help someone out while achieving my little milestone.

Actually, its people like Trena and Jan that deserve the congrats posts. Nearly 3000 and so many of them the warm and posts that help make APC such a friendly place!!!!!!!


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

dennis said:


> Actually, its people like Trena and Jan that deserve the congrats posts. Nearly 3000 and so many of them the warm and posts that help make APC such a friendly place!!!!!!!


Agree. APC needs to have a big congrats party over there.


----------

